# Cheap Exo-Terra Help



## xDEADFAMOUSx (Jul 15, 2011)

hi, i remeber a post on here that i have tried searching for and i cant find it about the cheap exos on amazon.

can someone link me - or tell me how they got around the "cannot post to this address" problem

thanks


----------



## MP reptiles (Dec 30, 2010)

nope still the same problem


----------



## MaMExotics (Dec 4, 2010)

Amazon.co.uk: exoterra Terrariums

or 


if u are wanting one for crested gecko this is pretty gd

Crested Gecko Starter Kit: Amazon.co.uk: Kitchen & Home


----------



## xDEADFAMOUSx (Jul 15, 2011)

MaMExotics said:


> Amazon.co.uk: exoterra Terrariums
> 
> or
> 
> ...


i know where they are, just i CONSTANTLY get this message

"
*Important Message*



 *Exo Terra All Glass Terrarium, 45x45x45cm* cannot be shipped to the selected address."
was woundering if anyone had manged to get it fixed or if they can link me to the original thread

thanks though


----------



## Jubblies (Dec 15, 2010)

Apparently you have to call customer services as they have said there is a problem ordering them online.


----------



## MP reptiles (Dec 30, 2010)

calling them desnt let you buy them people called them toget info they still didnt get the exos


----------



## xDEADFAMOUSx (Jul 15, 2011)

what i got from the "chat help" was its a retail item... and can only be shipped to UK mainland - but im sure Newcastle is UK mainland... :s


----------



## Jubblies (Dec 15, 2010)

Dont understand why they advertise them at that price and then you cant buy them!!


----------



## Double_G (Aug 20, 2011)

Im sure i heard on a different forum it was because the couriers dont insure them against the glass being broken,i carnt find the thread to find out exact details.


----------



## SKD (Apr 5, 2011)

Double_G said:


> Im sure i heard on a different forum it was because the couriers dont insure them against the glass being broken,i carnt find the thread to find out exact details.


I have a 30*30*45 for sale and I can get it delievered:lol2:


----------



## Ste123 (Apr 30, 2011)

Exo-Terra Glass Terrarium 900x450x600mm for only £233.86 Reptile Centre

Are these guys any good


----------



## amazing_gecko (Sep 3, 2009)

Ste123 said:


> Exo-Terra Glass Terrarium 900x450x600mm for only £233.86 Reptile Centre
> 
> Are these guys any good


That's expensive! Got mine for around £150 at the start of the year. Shop around. You will get it cheaper and some will deliver. Can't actually speak for this company, never used them.


----------



## Ste123 (Apr 30, 2011)

amazing_gecko said:


> That's expensive! Got mine for around £150 at the start of the year. Shop around. You will get it cheaper and some will deliver. Can't actually speak for this company, never used them.


Did you pay £150 for the 900mm size viv? Which shop did you buy it from?


----------



## scottymac1989 (Oct 10, 2010)

i Have an exo terra tank for sale


----------



## .:KayLee:. (Aug 23, 2008)

Ste123 said:


> Did you pay £150 for the 900mm size viv? Which shop did you buy it from?


888reptiles do them, about £150.


----------



## amazing_gecko (Sep 3, 2009)

Ste123 said:


> Did you pay £150 for the 900mm size viv? Which shop did you buy it from?


It was a garden centre near Weston-super-mare. They had a special offer at the time. Unfortunately, they don't have an online shop. I know I've seen them online for around that price though.

Here's one and it includes delivery!

Exo Terra Terrarium - 90cm x 45cm x 60cm - Terrariums


----------



## fuzzzzbuzzzz (Apr 11, 2010)

Apparently its a mistake on the website, because I tried ordering some too

Gemma


----------

